# [Charlotte, NC] Old-school gaming



## capitalbill (Mar 6, 2009)

I have recently relocated to the Charlotte area and due to the current economy I have alot of free time on my hands. I have been out of gaming for quite some time, but am dying to get back in. Most of my experience was with AD&D 2nd Edition, but I have the books for BECMI/RC, AD&D 1E, and AD&D 2.5E as well. I've done alot of DM'ing in the past, but am pretty rusty. Anyone have any openings for a player in the area? Alternatively, if there are a couple of other players interested, I'm game for DM'ing if no one minds some rust flaking off here and there.


----------

